# I got to fess up to a BIG reloading mistake



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

First off let me say that I am a believer in Taurus strength NOW!

The other day I went shooting with my new 2" Taurus Tracker in 44 Mag... After shooting the first 5 rounds and tried to extract the empties I figured what the ?????? When shooting this it was not un-managable, did not feel over excessive recoil, so I figured it was just tight cylinder walls. So I just continued to shoot until I had fired most of the box of reloads that I had with me.

I believe this morning I found out what caused my cases to stick and have super hard extraction. I really begun to wonder about the Fed Mag Primers first off. But after talking with a friend last night he told me that for sure I had an over pressure problem.

Here was my load:

Speer 240-gr JSP
Rem Brass
Fed large pistol mag primers
WW 231 8-5 gr (So I thought)

Well I decided to first back off the powder charge, and change back to Large Pistol Primers. But low and behold I looked at my ballance beam scale and I could have sworn the setting was at 8.5 gr..... I nearly fell out of my chair when I discovered that it was set at 13.5 gr... the large weight was set on the second mark indicating 10.0 gr, and the small weight that is over the tray was still set at 3.5 gr.

I could have seriously hurt using an over charge of 13.5 gr of 231. The maximum load is 11.0 gr for the 240-gr JSP bullet.

Can we say that some one was deffently watching out for me!

Two things are in order... better lighting at my reloading bench and better reading glasses.

I just had to share this with you guys that I did a *REAL BIG I BLOW IT*.

I have fully inspected the Tracker and it shows no signs of cylinder stress or frame stress, and none of the cartridge casings show any signs of stress cracks.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

You can never be too safe at the reloading bench, glad you or the gun came out o.k. you know now to always check you scales.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

"JB" said:


> 1) Speer 240-gr JSP
> Rem Brass
> Fed large pistol mag primers
> WW 231 8-5 gr (So I thought)
> ...


As you noticed with misreading the scale. Good reloading habits are necessary for YOUR safety and keeping your gun in one piece.

1) When you write your loads down use 8.5 instead of 8-5. 8.5 means 8 and 1/2, 8-5 looks like the time you spend at work.

2) Double check every scale setting with the book or books to make sure it's a safe load. Then double check the scale to make sure you have it set right.

3) Good idea.. :mrgreen:

4) After a 5gr overcharge I'd have a gunsmith check the gun before you shoot it again. You may want to have him magnaflux the cylinder and frame for damage and check to make sure the gun isn't stretched or twisted.

Brass is cheap, crush the overloaded brass and throw it away.

Good to see you again JB, how are you feeling?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi JB. Glad everything came out OK, and you didn't get hurt. I found with people who reload that there is two kinds. One as yourself that admits he has made mistakes in reloading, and liars. Anybody that is honest with his self has made mistakes. I have made a ton of them. I still read all I can on reloading trying very hard not to make any mistakes. That's all we can do. It is a never ending learning process. I enjoy it a bunch. Good luck JB, and good shooting.


----------



## jody johnson (Jan 27, 2007)

JB....

Glad everything is OK. I don't know anybody who's not had an "oops!" or two while reloading....I'll tell you for sure that I have. And, I REALLY understand about "old eyes!"..

In an oblique way, you've answered a question I was gonna write a post about, that bein' the strength of the Tracker.

Givin' some thought to a Tracker .41, wondered how the recoil, etc., of the maggies would be and certainly about strength.

Do agree, tho', that...at least fer' peace of mind...you might wanta' get the cylinder checked and maybe, if practical, have some non-destructive testing done...such as magna-flux...as was suggested...

Seems that Taurus has a "winner" here...


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this post, *JB*. Many people wouldn't have been so candid. Your honesty might just have saved someone from a serious accident. We all need reminding.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

You know I shared because I have yet to pass walking on water 101, and being that I am more than human, I figured if I shared going down that rabit trail with someone.... I could save them from injury or worse.

I was very lucky as to the strength of my Taurus Tracker.


----------

